

Google suggest API will be soon discontinued - esaurito
http://googlewebmastercentral.blogspot.com/2015/07/update-on-autocomplete-api.html?m=1

======
curtis1234
This is not good! This data has epic value. We need to get a full backup of
this database!!!

------
curtis1234
Fuck!!!!

